# Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!



## Arndt (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle!
Wir haben eine Krähe, auf frischer Tat, mit Goldie im Schnabel erwischt. Ich hatte mich schon lange gefragt, wo meine Fische " abbleiben". 
"Stolpersehnen" und bunte Windspiele hab ich schon angebracht, heute morgen habe ich aber wieder die Krähe beobachtet, kennt noch jemand einen Trick? Jemand hat mir gesagt, ein Glockenspiel schreckt Krähen auch ab. Stimmt das?


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*

Hallo

Rabenvögel sind fasziniernde Tiere und zu unglaublichen Lernleistungen fähig .

durch den "unglücklichen Start eurer Beziehung"   hält sich Deine Begeisterung für diese Spezies wahrscheinlich eher in Grenzen 

versuch doch mal 

Styroporstücke auf die Wasseroberfläche zu legen .
nicht zu groß ,dass eine Krähe drauf landen könnte aber auch nicht zu klein 


mfG


mein "Rabenvogel" würde sich über ein Glockenspiel freuen


----------



## Aristocat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*

Hallo Arndt!
Das war natürlich kein glücklicher Start! Ich kann Dich gut verstehen:evil!!
Bei uns hat eine Elster auch meine Dori (Koi) aus dem Teich geholt.
Ich habe jetzt noch ein Wasserspiel reingestellt, auch wegen Sauerstofferhöhung!

@ Karsten: Was für ein Bild !! Hast Du den Frechdachs aufgezogen?


----------



## Arndt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*

nää, ich bin kein krähenhasser geworden, ich wohn hier mitten in der natur und die krähe macht ihren job. nachdem im letzten winter aller "großfisch" den dienst quittiert hat und nur noch ca 15 goldies übrig waren, hab ich schon 2 eimer (ca 30 stck.) nachgesetzt( ihr wisst schon, jeder teichbesitzer mit goldfischen gibt nach einigen jahren gern mal einen eimer ab), aber es hat schon gedauert, herauszufinden, wer der dieb war.
karsten, zu deiner antwort: was bewirken denn die styroporstückchen? jemand anderes hat mir empfohlen, cd´s und alufolie aufzuhängen, bringt das was? styropor probier ich jedenfalls erstmal.
ich halt euch auf dem laufenden.
grs arndt


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*

-Sie schwimmen vom Wind getrieben umher , dass soll die Krähen "beeindrucken"
( nimm die Umverpackung von Deinem neuen Mac) 
-schaden nicht 
-sind schnell "rückbaubar"
und 
die Fische können sich drunter verstecken

mfG


----------



## danyvet (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*

Hallo,

werden diese Styropordinger nicht vom Wind weggeblasen?

Meine Mutter hatte mal auf ihrem Balkon Tauben und die waren weder mit CDs noch mit Alufolie noch sonstigem baumelndem Zeugs abzuschrecken. Das einzige, was half und immer noch hilft: Eine Krähenattrappe (sieht verdammt echt aus) aus dem Jagdgeschäft. Eine andere Krähe hat sich allerdings mal dieser Atrappe angenähert, weil die dachte, das sein ein potentieller Partner. Ganz süß, wie sie sich vorsichtige genähert hat.
Wird also bei deiner Krähe nicht helfen, aber vielleicht gibt es auch noch Atrappen von Krähenfeinden? Wobei, die Tierchens sind sehr schlau, schlauer als die Tauben, vermutlich würden sie schnell lernen, dass der Plastikfeind nix tut.
Aber nur mal ein Vorschlag, vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit sowas.


----------



## Arndt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*

hi,
das mit der cd könnte erstmal geklappt haben, heute war keine krähe zu sehen. styropor setz ich heute ein, langfristig arbeiten wir an einer "dauerwaffe" - siehe foto - dauert aber wohl noch etwas.


----------



## Hagen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*

mit einer katze das ist ja fies

das ist ja biologische kriegsführung


----------



## Arndt (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Krähe am Teich!*



Hagen schrieb:


> mit einer katze das ist ja fies
> 
> das ist ja biologische kriegsführung



wenn du dieses kleine wollkneuel sehen könntest, hättest du auch zweifel, ob sie es jemals mit einer krähe aufnehmen kann.
gruss arndt


----------

